# What warhammer model just screams out Warhammer?



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, I did the same thing for 40k, but I guess the title explains the whole topic.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Its a bit of a harder question than the 40k one, as fantasy is a bit more diverse in its portrayal (the 40k universe is far more imperium-centric). However, as good start, I'd say the Highelf lord on dragon. The dragon/elf combo with the livery and all instantly tells anyone looking at it what type of world warhammer is set in, with magic, monsters, heroes and lots of classic fantasy mainstays. 

Runner-up would probably be karl-franz on his griffon.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Valtan with his two _warhammers_ :laugh:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It's gotta be a High Elf on a Dragon for me too. Although Dwarves of any discription also do a good job.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that it is a toss up between the HE dragon and the new Chaos Knights.


----------



## Templar_Of_The_Night (Nov 22, 2008)

I think there are plenty of models that do this, for me I just love the dark elves Supreme Sorceress.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You can't typecast Fantasy as much as 40K, because of all the different factions and there being a more defined Black and White as opposing ends of the Spectrum on all fronts.

I'd say that Archaon is the best model to represent it, but obviously, the Valten on Elven Steed/on Foot vs Archaon of Daemonic Steed/on Foot is the best representation. 

Good vs Evil, White vs Black, Blue vs Red, Silver vs Brass-Gold - not many more you can stereotypes you can fit in there.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would have to say that any model on a dragon or simply large mount represents the game


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

High Elf on a dragon is definitely a strong contender for me too, other things like snotling pump wagons, units of skellies and zombies and Night Goblin fanatics also instantly make me thing Warhammer Fantasy.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Id say a Dwarf King with shieldbearers is to me. 
But preferably not with the SC character on, but one of the new Dwarf Lords instead as they are alot more hard-assed looking, and dont sport overgrown helm details *cough wings cough*

Dwarves dont exist in 40k(anymore, RIP squats:cray making it an even stronger candidate 

But sure, most monsters scream fantasy. Dragon Ogre Shaggoths very very much so infact :biggrin:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Anything with a strong element of Chaos, Chaos Warriors are still one of the things your rarely see elsewhere in fantasy, especially the style. The Chaos Gods have a commanding presence in Warhammer due to that, Dwarves, Elves most of the others have been seen elsewhere, Lotr, AD&D etc, but Chaos when mentioned most folks think to Warhammer.

Archaon stands out for that reason, as did the old Engrimm model in its day, but aye I'd say the unassuming Chaos Warrior is a key figure. I am quite certain that if GW elected to put a Fantasy reference statue outside Lenton near the Marine, it would likely be a Chaos Warrior.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I could not deside, between Archaon, and dragon mage on dragon, because they are both ace model, and they are sweet spellcaster and combat monster as well. In the end I choice Archaon as he is a lot better.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

For the "this is Fantasy battle!" scream of a Warhammer model it has to be the mounted Archaon figure... a classic model. (Despite how much I hate those rules... hehe. :wink: ) A close second for me would be the WE dragon (current version or old) and third is Gorbad Ironclaw.

Too many to choose from...


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

although i quite like the archeon model i think it would be either some sort a skeleton (settra springs to mind) or valten with ghal maraz, as for me they are truly awsome models


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

The orc raider with a pig!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

empire warriro priest with 2 hammers. grizled veteran of hundreds of battles and a zealous preacher.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Anything with a strong element of Chaos, Chaos Warriors are still one of the things your rarely see elsewhere in fantasy, especially the style. The Chaos Gods have a commanding presence in Warhammer due to that, Dwarves, Elves most of the others have been seen elsewhere, Lotr, AD&D etc, but Chaos when mentioned most folks think to Warhammer.
> 
> Archaon stands out for that reason, as did the old Engrimm model in its day, but aye I'd say the unassuming Chaos Warrior is a key figure. I am quite certain that if GW elected to put a Fantasy reference statue outside Lenton near the Marine, it would likely be a Chaos Warrior.


Funny you should say that, because at the bottom of the stairs as you enter Warhammer World (shop entrance), there's a Chaos Warrior (in addition to yet another Space Marine). :laugh:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

:laugh: hehehe cool, I've never been so I didn't know that. 


I should try and get up there at some point, I want to see the gaming hall live, and not just via that webcam. :biggrin:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

The model that _defines_ Warhammer for me?

Chaos Warriors on foot.

Yes.

The cheap plastic one-pose guys.

Dwarves, Dragons, Orcs.... you can find those anywhere.

Even "Black Knights" are a typical trope...

But a big MASS of "Black Knights" marching as infantry?

That's something I haven't seen anywhere else.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

This is harder than it seems as there is such a wide scope of other fantasy games and literature that also covers much of the fantasy range ,Orcs, elves and Dwarves are common in both Tolkien and forgotten realms, so may not instantly scream warhammer, Most of the human races can be found throughout our own history and Chaos owes its appearance to books like Conan and the Huns and Goths( I don't mean pale with bad make up and fake leather clothing modern Goths unless you factor in Slaanesh). Even races that are more unique such as Chaos Dwarves (assyrians) and Lizardmen (Aztec and Mayan plus dinosaurs) have some point of referance with other sources as do most of the monsters. The only model that seems unique to warhammer and games workshop is the dragon ogre as I haven't come across it anywhere else.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Pity, then, that Dragon Ogres look so damn goofy. :wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They better had be released with a redone Beasts of Chaos list, or Second Wave Chaos. Before I decide to bust a nut making 20 of them from Ogres and Cold Ones.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> They better had be released with a redone Beasts of Chaos list, or Second Wave Chaos. Before I decide to bust a nut making 20 of them from Ogres and Cold Ones.


Oh great... yet another GD idea runs into my head... and yet another option for that spare Carnosaur. :crazy:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Vaz said:


> They better had be released with a redone Beasts of Chaos list, or Second Wave Chaos. Before I decide to bust a nut making 20 of them from Ogres and Cold Ones.


That's a modelling project and a half! I would actually quite like to see how that turns out, though not at the expense of your bust nut Vaz


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive seen it done roughly 2 years ago with the Saurus Cav Cold 1s and Ironguts. That guy had 2 pigs(to get 4 legs) + 1 ogre for each complete Dragon Ogre. Those looked alot more "bulky" then the Dragon Ogre figs does due to the much fatter lower body. Id try to trim the pigs alot if I did that, to me those looked to much "fat cowish" for my liking....:wink:


Aah, came up with a good one: the old awsome Daemon Slayer model. Huge Axe, huge beard, huge crest of hair and a pose that says "Im about to cleave you in 2 punk" :biggrin:


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> but aye I'd say the unassuming Chaos Warrior is a key figure. I am quite certain that if GW elected to put a Fantasy reference statue outside Lenton near the Marine, it would likely be a Chaos Warrior.


They have one inside, just inside the door. A life size? model along with an uruk hi and a space marine upstairs. 

I would probably go with the High Elf dragon too though if i had to pick. Can you imagine a life size model of one of those? (By life size i do understand they are not real lol)


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Actually, I've got it.


Harry the Hammer.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

bon_jovi said:


> They have one inside, just inside the door. A life size? model along with an uruk hi and a space marine upstairs.
> 
> I would probably go with the High Elf dragon too though if i had to pick. Can you imagine a life size model of one of those? (By life size i do understand they are not real lol)


Think the Uruk Hai is long gone. Can't recall seeing it the last few time I've been. Only went about a month ago (live 15 mins away).


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hum... you know, I still think that the Warriors of Chaos are the most "Warhammery" of the Warhammer models. Everything about them screams Games Workshop, for some reason. A close second are the Empire Warrior Priests, I think.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

A second on Harry the Hammer (hate the name though)


----------

